# A funny I thought you all could appreciate.



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I THINK YOU'RE THE FATHER OF ONE OF MY KIDS...

A guy goes to the supermarket and notices an attractive woman waving at him. She says hello. He's rather taken back because he can't place where he knows her from. So he says, "Do you know me?"
To which she replies, "I think you're the father of one of my kids."
Now his mind travels back to the only time he has ever been unfaithful to his wife and says, "My God, are you the stripper from my bachelor party that I made love to on the pool table with all my buddies watching while your partner whipped my butt with wet celery?"
She looks into his eyes and says calmly, "No, I'm your son's teacher."


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

roflol!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Oh my goodness!!!! I fell off the chair laughing at this!!!!!!!!
THANKS for sharing this!!!
backwoods


----------



## Nel frattempo (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh! Funny!


----------



## midwsthomestead (Nov 8, 2005)

LOL! Whew, that's a serious case of 'open mouth n insert foot' LOL!

~~


----------



## zealot (Feb 6, 2006)

Whatever...I don't get it.


----------

